# Pregnant Layla saved from a parking lot.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Check out AMA's latest rescue. Her name is Layla, she was found in a parking lot in LA and taken to West LA shelter. Much Love rescue pulled her and transferred her over to AMA so Judy can do all the hard work - because she's so good at it! Layla is spending the night with me and finger's crossed she holds on until reinforcements get here in the morning.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hold on Layla! I'd be on pin needles if I were you Bron! She looks like a love, SO sweet! Her face looks Havanese to me as does her disposition from what I could tell on the video. Judy IS very good at this sort of thing. I remember when she had the 3 pregnant Maltese and they all gave birth at about the same time. She had I think 12 puppies in her house and you would have thought it would be bedlam there but it was spotless and so organized when I went. Judy is amazing. Way to go Bron, Much Love Rescue and AMAR!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Judy is amazing and I want her here right now! I agree with you on the Havanese call - that's what I said to Edie and Judy. Wonder what the baby daddy looks like.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

oh I love her! She is so cute! Keep us posted on her and the puppieeeeeessss!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - what a sweet happy girl Layla is. I think the perfect name for her too. She is so pregnant. Tell her to cross her paws until midwife Judy gets there. :HistericalSmiley: I'm just in shock that someone could have left her in a parking lot or just abandoned her wherever especially in that condition. How cruel. :smcry: She and her pups will be so loved now though. Will be interesting to see who daddy was. She's not giving you any clues, huh? :HistericalSmiley: Hoping all goes well and that she has a successful and easy whelp. Please let us know how things go. Good luck, Judy!! And thanks, AMA Rescue for all you do. :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what a gorgeous and sweet girl. How could anyone dump a pregnant fluff, especially one ready to give birth at any time...
She's safe now and love is on the way...


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm over here thinking about how much better off she and her puppies are now that she got rescued. I can only imagine her giving birth to five puppies in a dirty old parking lot. I love rescues!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What a happy little girl she is! Please keep us updated on Layla and THANK YOU for all that you do Bron, Edie, Judy, Deb, Gigi and everyone else that I don't know!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

This makes me so happy! God Bless


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Morning report from Bron, No puppies yet and Judy and Sarah are on the way to get Layla. We will all breath easier once she is settled in at Judy's and not having puppies on the road. Five puppies is a lot for a little girl but know Judy will know exactly what to do if there is a problem. Keep the prayers going for this girl.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a sweet mama, I'll be praying for her and her puppies!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How could anyone leave such a sweet, adorable fluff like this in a parking lot -- especially knowing that she was about to deliver puppies.:smcry::smcry:No matter how old I get, people continue to surprise me with their cruelty and their ignorance. :smilie_tischkante: :smmadder::smmadder:

I'm so happy that she was found and is now with AMA and especially glad that she waited for Awntie Judy before having the babies.

It will be interesting to see what the babies look like, i.e., who the father might have been.

Sending prayers that all goes well doing the whelping. rayer:rayer:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Judy with Layla. The cavalry arrived!*

After speaking with Edie last night, and reading online what to expect if Layla started to deliver her pups I was a nervous wreck. I was awake all night watching her for the signs. She slept soundly and woke up looking for a cuddle and some food. Judy and Sarah just left with her - so glad the reinforcements arrived. No substitute for experience when it comes to whelping. I was way out of my comfort zone. My husband said I needed to have bowls of water ready and towels - a useful man contribution.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She is a very sweet looking dog, in the hands of wonderful people! :wub: And what a big belly!  I hope that all goes well with her motherhood 

(oops, sorry, I thought I'd used an emoticon for "pray" and got something else. :innocent: )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG but she looks sooooooooooooo full of puppies. Has anyone taken her temp? She will be under 99 when she's within 12-24 hours of delivery.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucky baby to be in your safe arms. How horrible humans can be to innocent animals, it kills me. I hope all goes well with her birth. Hugs and prayers to Layla and to all of you who are angels for doing what you do everyday. :wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG but she looks sooooooooooooo full of puppies. Has anyone taken her temp? She will be under 99 when she's within 12-24 hours of delivery.


Lacie, Judy took her temp before she hit the road with her bound for Escondido. Both Judy and Sarah agreed she had a few days.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to assure everyone, Judy was an AMA breeder and showed her dogs for a number of years. She is very experienced with whelping and all the problems that can occur. This girl couldnt be in better hands. Judy is also a retired R.N..
I am breathing easier too Bron. I know how fast these little dogs can get into trouble with a puppy too big to come out. I worry about what she was bred too also.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I worry about what she was bred too also.[/QUOTE]

I showed her a bunch of pictures from the breed book and her tail started wagging when I turned to a Pitbull.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Morning report from Bron, No puppies yet and Judy and Sarah are on the way to get Layla. We will all breath easier once she is settled in at Judy's and not having puppies on the road. Five puppies is a lot for a little girl but know Judy will know exactly what to do if there is a problem. Keep the prayers going for this girl.


Thank you, Edie, for the update. And, thank you Bron, Judy, and Sarah. I love you, Earth Angels.:wub::wub::wub: :wub:

Please give sweet and beautiful Layla gentle hugs and soft kisses from me. Bless her precious doggie heart. :wub::wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

smlcm said:


> I worry about what she was bred too also.


I showed her a bunch of pictures from the breed book and her tail started wagging when I turned to a Pitbull.[/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: Gosh I hope not!!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Bron, you are amazing for stepping up to the plate once again for a little one in need. I'm glad your night with her turned out to be un-eventful!

Please keep us posted on how little Layla & her babies (when she delivers) are doing?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

smlcm said:


> I worry about what she was bred too also.


I showed her a bunch of pictures from the breed book and her tail started wagging when I turned to a Pitbull.[/QUOTE]


LOL, good one Bron! :HistericalSmiley:Never a dull moment in rescue. You know I just got home from The Pet Expo and Layla also looks a lot like a Coton, about the right size too. I never got to peruse the Expo much last year because we were so involved with the AMAR booth. One think I noticed this year that I really liked and hope they continue next year (when AMAR is planning to have a booth again) is that the breed club and their respective rescue group were side by side. Therefore, the breed rescues were spread out and interspersed with pet products booths so less visual competition from other rescues. I think it made for much better flow. Saw two type of dogs I hadn't seen before which surprised me, one was closely related to the Yorshire Terrier, a Beiwer (sp?) Terrier, very cool. Sorry, jabbering.:blush:
Keeping my fingers crossed everything goes well with Layla.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you to all the Maltese Angels for rescuing this sweet Mommy!!

You are in my thoughts and prayers for your kindness and care!!!


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Layla is just beautiful and sooo pregnant. Praying for a sucessful whelp. I can't believe there are people in this world that are so cruel to their animals. Layla sounds like she's in good loving hands now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Checking for updates and looking at the video again! :wub: 

Layla looks a lot like my Butchie, except his tail is curly in shape. Tell her to forget that pitbull, my Butchie misses having a fluffy white girlfriend.


----------

